# Overnight Near Dunkirk



## oilburner (Aug 3, 2018)

We'll be getting off the ferry in Dunkirk about 01:00 (i.e. one o'clock in the morning). We'd like to park up and get to sleep as soon as possible. 

Can anybody make any recommendations for safe and free places to do so, please?


----------



## rockape (Aug 3, 2018)

You can park up at the Aires to the east of Dunkirk at At Malo les bains@ n51 Deg 03.189. E002 deg 24.864.
Perfectly safe, right on the beach but no water or devices.
Head for Camping Lincorne, it's right next to it.


----------



## oilburner (Aug 3, 2018)

rockape said:


> You can park up at the Aires to the east of Dunkirk at At Malo les bains@ n51 Deg 03.189. E002 deg 24.864.
> Perfectly safe, right on the beach but no water or devices.
> Head for Camping Lincorne, it's right next to it.



Thanks. Is that POI 47034?

My main concern is that we don't wake everybody up when we arrive somewhere that's jammed full with not a space to spare in the middle of the night... We've had trouble parking near Dunkirk before, although I think that was one of the two spots slightly to the west, by the canal, hence asking now...


----------



## oilburner (Aug 3, 2018)

rockape said:


> You can park up at the Aires to the east of Dunkirk at At Malo les bains@ n51 Deg 03.189. E002 deg 24.864.
> Perfectly safe, right on the beach but no water or devices.
> Head for Camping Lincorne, it's right next to it.



Unfortunately, on checking further, a Google review just 2 days ago says:

"ATTENTION, ce parking n'est plus accessibles aux campings cars !"

(WARNING, this car park is no longer accessible to motorhomes!)​
Any other ideas plese, anybody?


----------



## Roger Haworth (Aug 3, 2018)

I have overnighted at the DFDS Ferry Terminal at Dunquerque on numerous occasions. When you arrive follow signs to the ticket office and park there.


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Aug 3, 2018)

Roger Haworth said:


> I have overnighted at the DFDS Ferry Terminal at Dunquerque on numerous occasions. When you arrive follow signs to the ticket office and park there.



Iv'e used it many times in the past. You can get a free hot shower as well in the gents.

Just drive out of the terminal and go round the roundabout and back in keeping right to the big carpark.

Mr B.


----------



## rockape (Aug 3, 2018)

oilburner said:


> Unfortunately, on checking further, a Google review just 2 days ago says:
> 
> "ATTENTION, ce parking n'est plus accessibles aux campings cars !"
> 
> ...


Try the aires at Bergues approx. 15 km south of Dunkirk , co-ords N50 deg 57.941    E002deg 26.145. 


Again no services , but big enough for 20 MH,s.
Remembering every where will be busy as its the school holidays.
I would worry about waking people up, most are tanked up ,so will never notice.


----------



## rockape (Aug 3, 2018)

oilburner said:


> Thanks. Is that POI 47034?
> 
> My main concern is that we don't wake everybody up when we arrive somewhere that's jammed full with not a space to spare in the middle of the night... We've had trouble parking near Dunkirk before, although I think that was one of the two spots slightly to the west, by the canal, hence asking now...


That was possibly Gravelines


----------



## oilburner (Aug 3, 2018)

***** said:


> I think something that you need to get into your thinking, is that France is so very different from the UK.
> You can park nearly anywhere, unless there are signs saying you can't



I've not been to France for a few years now but yes, I remember doing just this on our last visit and I'm looking forward to enjoying that freedom again (much as we did in the Scottish Highlands last summer, but this time with less midges  ).


----------



## ozzy1955 (Aug 3, 2018)

Same as Rger I've parked there almost every time we been or come back.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 3, 2018)

I'll second the Big car park outside the ticket offices, last thing i'd want to do at 1am is start driving around to find a spot when I know I can stop 2 minutes off the ferry.


----------

